# We Lost the Battle



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK - We have lost the battle with MHS. I just did not want to post this thread till closer when we picked up our new baby. But most of you know that we have been struggling with getting another since the loss of our Ozzie. Well we LOST....and we found the pup we has been waiting for. Breeder will NOT let him go till 10 weeks, which works perfect because we leave for aruba for our 25th on Sat the 25th so we will pick him up on the 12th of November! He is a Chocolate Sable, and soooo cute. I have been intoducing DH to this forum, and he said not to tell you guys till the end as you will be asking for pics "all the time" (just like me asking for pics all the time). He is as (if not more) excited than me! I will have sooo many questions for you all once Finnegan gets here, so thanks sooo much for being here for all of us new and old hav parents. Any way, here is a pic to hold you "puppy pic lovers" (me included) over till finnegan gets home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie pie! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! He sure is a cutie! I think this was a good battle to lose.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaayyyyyy, Michelle and hubby!! Oh, your Finnegan is a cutiepie!! I love chocolate.  10 weeks is a great age and the timing works out so well for you. I'm so happy for you!! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hoorah!! Congrats on your new little beautiful baby! OK, TELL YOUR DH TO SEND PICS EVERY DAY, LOL. 
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my, he is just adorable!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!!!

Ryan


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What a gorgeous little boy and I love the name! Aruba and then a puppy...can't beat that! Your husband is right...can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK guys...just you wait...we will keep sending pictures, but wait for all the advice we ask for, we will be a PITA! No really you guys have been soooo helpfull through all we have gone through, thanks. That's why we could not wait to share our with you. This really is the best place for happiness and support. We share happiness (new puppies, funny stories (moxie's "great escape, Karen's dog park, etc.), and heart break (Cooper & Snowflake). Thanks all for the true support that people can hardly find any where else! We love our time here.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's a cutie! Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!!! Just give in to MHS!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michelle, your subject line scared the crap out of me, but I'm so glad to read this topic. Congratulations on losing the battle to MHS! LOL


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Michelle, your subject line scared the crap out of me, but I'm so glad to read this topic. Congratulations on losing the battle to MHS! LOL


 Me too! I was afraid to open the thread. I'm so glad it was a GOOD battle to loose. What a cutie patootie! I can't imagine how excited you must be. He looks like he'll be a personality plus!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I too thought this thread was going to be sad...

What a lovely and scrumptious chocolate surprise. Love!!! love love his name...little chocolate Fin, you'd better watch him closely. What state do you live again?! Ha ha ha...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh he is SOOO cute!!! And I LOVE that you will have a Seamus and Finnegan! What awesome names.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh! He's sooo cute! I love the name. 

Have fun on your trip....but be prepared to be working that camera overtime when you get home


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a beauty!!!! and I love the name! Welcome to the MHS clubeace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh congrats on your little chocalate delight!!! Sure you guys are on cloud nine. Cant wait for him to be home with you all!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats! He is a cutie! We want to see more pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

He's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanna lose the fight too! Congrats on the pupper. He's so cute.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the cutie!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

You know you really shouldn't scare us like that- putting a title like that out there!!!!! I, too, was almost afraid to open this, but what a FANTASTIC suprise. I am so excited for you- he is such a handsome boy. Of course we all know I'm a chocolate lover!!! Got any more pictures, yet???? Sorry, I couldn't resist. Jocelyn


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on losing a battle! I think that's the first time I've ever said that before-

Finnegan will make a nice addition to your fur family!:thumb:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations, Michelle. Finnegan is so cute. I LOVE chocolates!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh boy, now that I look at that title it does sound bad! Sorry for the scare all! And thanks for all the congrats - you know we will be posting MANY pics as they come.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!! How did I miss this announcement and this adorable infection. Finn is just the cutest little germ. So powerful I think I am catching MHS through the screen. (ok, so it doesn't take much, but I had been in MHS remission for a while) Congrats.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I want a Finnegan puppy! 
He is adorable and I can't wait to watch him grow up...You're a lucky lady


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratuations on you new puppy. What a cutie.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Now you're making us all jealous! What a cutie-pie. I love the chocolate coat and the name Finnegan. Congratulations ! :whoo:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

A good battle to lose. Congratulations!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh goody! I love chocolates and can't wait to see how and if the color matures!!
Pictures, please.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, you won't be sorry that you gave in to MHS


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the name! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats on losing the battle!!! Can't wait to see more of that beautiful baby!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats are the new puppy!! I am super jealous, he looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Debra, I too am so excited to see his color change. There is a puppy on here I think her name is Lucy, that is how I picture Finn changing.

Any way, we had been sooo excited about going away, had this trip planned for 6 months, now we found Finnegan and we are more excited about getting home! Before we were (or I was) just nervous about leaving our son home to take care of Seamus and Hamlet (although he is 23 and lives with us)! NOW we just (or I just) can't wait to come home to ALL our babies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats...Just got a new pup after losing my two older dogs earlier this year--my house and yard couldn't stand being alone, so somewhat by accident I happened upon researching Havanese (which I had never seen or heard of before) and lo and behold, Buddy Havier came into the picture. He is quite the bundle of (very active) joy. I am so glad to have found this website as I am learning so much, and these dogs are so special. Still can't figure out how to bring up my dog to start a message, so I am trying the reply here, just so everyone can see what a doll he is! 
I think I am suffering from MHS--I'm thinking about a buddy for Buddy!

Rose


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cutie you've gotten. Congrats!

Sheri


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Rose - Buddy is a little doll! I had the same problem with posting or starting a thread, I'm still not a pro yet, so here goes but if I've got something wrong feel free all to correct me. Click on the "forums" box at the very top; then click on the subject (ie: puppy area, general discussion, etc); then on the top right hand is tools I think, it will have a drop down box...look for "start a new thread"..again I'm doing this on memory I'm better as I'm seeing it :der:. Hope this helps. AND I think a buddy for Buddy is a GREAT idea - go for it


----------

